# Erie Open Bass Tournaments?



## Crappie8208 (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm looking to get into some open bass tournaments on Erie, I am just wondering if anybody knows of any because I cannot seem to find any with my searches. Any information would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Check into the great lakes largemouth series


----------



## ErieBassMan (Feb 8, 2012)

Crappie8208 said:


> I'm looking to get into some open bass tournaments on Erie, I am just wondering if anybody knows of any because I cannot seem to find any with my searches. Any information would be appreciated thanks.


Everything's pretty much done for this year but your 2 options for next year, that Im aware of, would be the the largemouth series that KingFisher89 referred to (if you're a largemouth only guy) out of West Harbor or Cash For Bass (CFB) out of Sandusky -which allows both largemouth and smallmouth. They're both excellent series.

CFB doesn't have a membership fee so you can fish idividual tourneys as though they're Opens or the circuit which makes you eligible for a 2-day Classic and to be the season champion, etc. Directors of CFB are Dave Griffin (419)295-1696 and Brian Clark (419)348-1987.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

There is a Green Fish Only Open on the 6th.. Jamie with Mega Bass and the Lake Erie Largemouth Only series are hosting it.. It launches out of West Harbor..


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I fished both the largemouth only circuit and the CFB this year and they're both very good series to fish with.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

http://www.ombtt.com/WebsiteMstrs/OPENS/LakeErie13.html


----------



## Kiowa (Sep 14, 2007)

April 26 next year is the American Fallen Hero fishing tournament out of West Harbor. Large and small mouth.


----------

